# Suunto Ambit 3 Peak Firmware update 2.4.1 (2016/12/01)



## Mike or Break (Aug 28, 2011)

_With the 2.4.1 software update you can now see the altitude profile of your route directly on your Suunto Ambit3 Peak watch with real-time ascent gain and remaining ascent information. Additionally, you can preview your planned route and its altitude profile in route selection. The update brings also daily step count and other enhancements to the watch.

*Important note!* This firmware will require Suunto Movescount App users to update to the latest version of the Movescount App in order to sync with the watch again!

_

_Route altitude profile navigation in real-time_ 
_Full route track and altitude profile of the track included in move summary and logbook_ 
_Route preview and altitude profile preview in route selection
_ 
_Possibility to clear recovery test calibration values in service menu_ 
_Daily step count_ 
_Fixes to wrist cadence when running with fast pace_ 
_Several other smaller fixes and general performance improvement _


----------



## ascender (Oct 19, 2016)

Just got the email about this, exciting stuff as the route profile was a feature I really liked on the Vertical model but I need the other features of the Peak more!


----------



## petmic (Nov 4, 2015)

It's great they did not remove the waypoint view! That is missing on the Vertical.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

petmic said:


> It's great they did not remove the waypoint view! That is missing on the Vertical.


COOOOL!

Can you please tell me, does the update delete some settings?


----------



## jhonzatko (Dec 8, 2012)

Great watch is getting much better!
But can somebody explain to me, what is the sense of step counter, if you have no backend for it?


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

jhonzatko said:


> Great watch is getting much better!
> But can somebody explain to me, what is the sense of step counter, if you have no backend for it?


For marketing purpose 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

jhonzatko said:


> Great watch is getting much better!
> But can somebody explain to me, what is the sense of step counter, if you have no backend for it?


I will give my view and many who use the watch but not all and maybe not most. I use this for training, the number of steps I take in a day is irrelevant to my training. However, if I go on a hike with my daughter or with a dog and I have done a HIIT, the watch uses the step counter and basal metabolism to alter the recovery time. Although the recovery time is too "soft" for me (I am almost always in a recovery deficit ≥80h) I do pay some attention to it. So for the Ambit3 I don't think users have put step counting as a high priority, I certainly don't. For those that purchase a Kailash or Traverse it might be much more important and I think it should be integrated into the website. For me, the upgrades are amazing, I don't care if step counting is ever implemented, sorry.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

krazyeone said:


> COOOOL!
> 
> Can you please tell me, does the update delete some settings?


The update will delete the entire logbook, all workout history, recovery time, compass calibration, declination and calibrations for the recovery tests
The update will NOT delete Routes, POIs, exercises loaded into the watch or Workouts.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

martowl said:


> The update will delete the entire logbook, all workout history, recovery time, compass calibration, declination and calibrations for the recovery tests


It keeps calories per day and week 

Aaaa calibrations for recovery test...
Btw can you test elevation profile as you run on trail with elevation

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirk (Oct 20, 2015)

Does any other manufacturer reset the watch with each firmware update? Very annoying.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Pirk said:


> Does any other manufacturer reset the watch with each firmware update? Very annoying.


No it doesn't Garmin keeps everything , activities etc

The bad part that Suunto keeps stuff only in watch and does not sync with Movescount so is "normal" to delete on fw update

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## newtonfb (Aug 11, 2015)

Great update, It should have come sooner but it is what is is. The only thing missing from the watch now is route based distance based on imported route instead of birds eye.


----------



## costaxo (Jan 3, 2014)

What a nice addition having the route you just run in the summary when you end the move! Really nice feature. First try on manual interval today and lap button was working pretty good! Let's see how it'll go. Also @ 3'50 pace the cadence was working good and no drop outs! I will check how it reacts with faster paces later next week since I'm kind of recovering this week. Also on the step counter I really hope/believe that with the upcoming updates on movescount.com part they will add it to the daily summary or something.


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

Just updated my A3 Sport. I suppose eye r stoopid because I can't find the step counter. It doesn't show in the activity screen (cals today, cals week, recovery hrs) and there is no option for it under Display. 

Route track in summary is cool, will test it out later.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

you also have elevation profile after run /bike?


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

krazyeone said:


> you also have elevation profile after run /bike?


Woops, I was looking at the fw update page for the Peak. Sport will only show route track, not elev profile. Edited.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Quotron said:


> Just updated my A3 Sport. I suppose eye r stoopid because I can't find the step counter. It doesn't show in the activity screen (cals today, cals week, recovery hrs) and there is no option for it under Display.
> 
> Route track in summary is cool, will test it out later.


It on the main watch display, after day , seconds batery ...


----------



## Quotron (Dec 6, 2013)

krazyeone said:


> It on the main watch display, after day , seconds batery ...


Oh ...., look at that. I thought there was going to be a screen like weekly activity or the weekly elevation (on the A3 Vertical), feature now less cool than I had hoped. Thanks


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Quotron said:


> Oh ...., look at that. I thought there was going to be a screen like weekly activity or the weekly elevation (on the A3 Vertical), feature now less cool than I had hoped. Thanks


No, I am happy with calorie consumption per week (as I have 91 kg and want to know aprox how many I am burning )
Steps ...I don't care, is not like I am steuglle to have x number of steps 
But of course its an nice addition


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

When the Vertical came out with active recovery like the Ambit, but no step counter, a certain well-known reviewer of sports tech (indirectly) quoted my statement that step counts wouldn't be needed on a watch like that to say that "some people" thought it unnecessary but since every fitness gadget and smartphone now had it, a Suunto also *had* to have a step counter. Hence, there it is, even if basically unused (unsynced).

Now, the altitude profile, that's really nice to have. And I'm happy it's out finally (and no one here is crazy enough to think this update was developed just now, taking away from time the folks at Suunto work on the Spartan - it wasn't)...


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> When the Vertical came out with active recovery like the Ambit, but no step counter, a certain well-known reviewer of sports tech (indirectly) quoted my statement that step counts wouldn't be needed on a watch like that to say that "some people" thought it unnecessary but since every fitness gadget and smartphone now had it, a Suunto also *had* to have a step counter. Hence, there it is, even if basically unused (unsynced).
> 
> Now, the altitude profile, that's really nice to have. And I'm happy it's out finally (and no one here is crazy enough to think this update was developed just now, taking away from time the folks at Suunto work on the Spartan - it wasn't)...


anything else in the pipeline for the Ambit3?


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

krazyeone said:


> No it doesn't Garmin keeps everything , activities etc
> 
> The bad part that Suunto keeps stuff only in watch and does not sync with Movescount so is "normal" to delete on fw update
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not so, some major updates do wipe some things.


----------



## Pirk (Oct 20, 2015)

The cadence bug looks like its fixed! Great news  I also really like the training summary showing elevation profile of the activity. Steps seems very optimistic, but I will keep an eye on that for a while.


----------



## beomaster (Dec 2, 2016)

I tried importing a route from topomap in gpx and I can´t get the altitude profile on the watch. Then I did the same route in movescount route planning and that worked and gave me the altitude profile but I have always used the (better) topomaps to do precice route plannings. Is there any workaround for this?


----------



## petmic (Nov 4, 2015)

beomaster said:


> I tried importing a route from topomap in gpx and I can´t get the altitude profile on the watch. Then I did the same route in movescount route planning and that worked and gave me the altitude profile but I have always used the (better) topomaps to do precice route plannings. Is there any workaround for this?


Is the altitude profile of the imported gpx route shown in movescount?


----------



## beomaster (Dec 2, 2016)

petmic said:


> Is the altitude profile of the imported gpx route shown in movescount?


Nope, it doesn´t show the altitude profile and says 0m asc and 0m dec. Maybe the topo map that I use doesn´t attach altitude to the gpx-file?


----------



## petmic (Nov 4, 2015)

beomaster said:


> Nope, it doesn´t show the altitude profile and says 0m asc and 0m dec. Maybe the topo map that I use doesn´t attach altitude to the gpx-file?


Yes, that is the likely issue. Some GPX exports do not contain elevation data. When GPX is imported Movescount does not add the elevation data from it's own source.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

beomaster said:


> I tried importing a route from topomap in gpx and I can´t get the altitude profile on the watch. Then I did the same route in movescount route planning and that worked and gave me the altitude profile but I have always used the (better) topomaps to do precice route plannings. Is there any workaround for this?


What topo map are you using?


----------



## beomaster (Dec 2, 2016)

krazyeone said:


> What topo map are you using?


I live in Finland and have been using retkikartta.fi

Much more accurate than Suunto´s MapBox and previously it hasn´t botherd me that there is no altitude data to go with the gpx but now since they added the route altitude profile it would be nice to use that feature as well.


----------



## arnea (Mar 11, 2015)

The step counter overestimates the number of steps. Way too sensitive.


----------



## kkorky (Oct 17, 2013)

arnea said:


> The step counter overestimates the number of steps. Way too sensitive.


Hi, i just wanted to ask, is there anyway to turn off the newly installed daily steps counter?
I already have an app for that function.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

arnea said:


> The step counter overestimates the number of steps. Way too sensitive.


Same looks to me


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

arnea said:


> The step counter overestimates the number of steps. Way too sensitive.


Just the same as the Traverse series.


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

beomaster said:


> I live in Finland and have been using retkikartta.fi
> 
> Much more accurate than Suunto´s MapBox and previously it hasn´t botherd me that there is no altitude data to go with the gpx but now since they added the route altitude profile it would be nice to use that feature as well.


 http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/elevation provides quick and easy way to add elevation to existing gpx, from there Movescount route import picks it up just fine. Resolution might seem bit a low, 30m, at least when comparing to open DEM data for Finland.


----------



## newtonfb (Aug 11, 2015)

arnea said:


> The step counter overestimates the number of steps. Way too sensitive.


opposite for me. I've worn it for half the day and did a 3 mile hike and it says only 1700 steps.


----------



## arnea (Mar 11, 2015)

kkorky said:


> Hi, i just wanted to ask, is there anyway to turn off the newly installed daily steps counter?
> I already have an app for that function.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


You mean app for Suunto watch or for mobile phone?


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow nice update considering the watch has been out for over 2 years! For some reason I was thinking the thread about the update was for the Spartan, so I was totally surprised to see it was for the A3. Great news and the altitude profile preview is a cool new feature that will especially come in handy for trail runs and races.

Frankly a little surprised by this feature upgrade when they're trying to move Spartans. This would give a lot of people a few less reasons to get one.


----------



## dogrunner (Aug 8, 2016)

bruceames said:


> ...
> 
> Frankly a little surprised by this feature upgrade when they're trying to move Spartans. This would give a lot of people a few less reasons to get one.


BUT reaffirm their faith in Suunto (to some degree) ?


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

dogrunner said:


> BUT reaffirm their faith in Suunto (to some degree) ?


I would think so. They didn't have feature upgrades this late after release for the Ambit 1 or Ambit2, so it does send a positive message in that regard. Maybe it's a statement that "hey, we know the SSU is not ready for prime time yet, and we know the holdouts (the Suunto fans who normally upgrade) are getting impatient (meaning we don't want them to go to another brand), so here some nice feature upgrades to tide you guys over until we get this new watch up to snuff".


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

dogrunner said:


> BUT reaffirm their faith in Suunto (to some degree) ?


I believe the update was likely planned before the issues with the Spartan came up. Gerald mentioned these updates do not happen overnight. So I doubt that the reason was to attempt to boost customer morale or sales. The Ambit has a much better battery life than the Spartan and for some of us that is important. I expect the Spartan battery life will improve as did the Ambit battery life but it won't happen in this iteration and will require a new model IMHO.

For me, this is the primary reason I wanted a Spartan, to have the vertical route navigation features (these are planned). I don't see myself purchasing a Spartan anytime soon. It would require significant improvements over what the Ambit3 now offers. I think that is going to be awhile! I hope that the offline syncing coming to the Movescount app will function for Ambits/Traverse/Spartan and not be Spartan dependent.


----------



## newtonfb (Aug 11, 2015)

martowl said:


> I believe the update was likely planned before the issues with the Spartan came up. Gerald mentioned these updates do not happen overnight. So I doubt that the reason was to attempt to boost customer morale or sales. The Ambit has a much better battery life than the Spartan and for some of us that is important. I expect the Spartan battery life will improve as did the Ambit battery life but it won't happen in this iteration and will require a new model IMHO.
> 
> For me, this is the primary reason I wanted a Spartan, to have the vertical route navigation features (these are planned). I don't see myself purchasing a Spartan anytime soon. It would require significant improvements over what the Ambit3 now offers. I think that is going to be awhile! I hope that the offline syncing coming to the Movescount app will function for Ambits/Traverse/Spartan and not be Spartan dependent.


Lets be serious...this update is great but its the exact same firmware as the vertical. They could have released it a year ago but they wanted people to buy the vertical. No way was I and many others ditching the Peak for a vertical for 1 feature. Its nice they updated it but it should have been done many months ago.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

is not the same fw as vertical does not have Poi Navigation , also there are some differences, 
Its good that they implement this functionality as Garmin "borrowed " after Vertical release


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

It was nice if the Step counter had on/off option, but ...anyhow it can be change to other screen


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

newtonfb said:


> Lets be serious...this update is great but its the exact same firmware as the vertical. *They could have released it a year ago but they wanted people to buy the vertical*. No way was I and many others ditching the Peak for a vertical for 1 feature. Its nice they updated it but it should have been done many months ago.


That's what I thought as well, but I'm not sure if they ever intended the A3 to have it. Those features have been developed for some time so it wouldn't take them long at all to apply them to the A3. And since the watch is so old and since they are trying to sell Spartans, I think the update is a goodwill move on their part. If so, then we can thank the SSU's problems for the update. Of course I could be wrong but the timing leads me to lean in that direction. In any case it's a very welcome update as I bought a 2nd Peak a few weeks ago and have zero plans to ever buy the SSU (at least the 1st gen model).


----------



## Ingo (Aug 8, 2016)

Or maybe they are just prepping for a global product recall of the SSU and a potential class action lawsuit so throwing in an upgraded A3P as part of any settlement could be a nice bargaining chip to have in order to minimize the fallout. "Sorry about the SSU, you'll get your money back and an upgraded A3P for 50$ for the hassle".


----------



## dogrunner (Aug 8, 2016)

Not to go too far OT, but the A3P comes very close to all I need in a trail running watch. The only thing I want that the SSU promised was live, on-the-fly breadcrumb trail (without having to use the klunky solution of repeatedly updating the trackback breadcrumb trail). Something that Garmin had on early Forerunners many years ago. I am still using an A2 and although the A3P has much better battery life (from what I see reported), I was waiting for another iteration for the addition of breadcrumb trail, which seemed to be coming with the SSU. Now the A3P is looking like the only viable replacement if my A2 dies (my A1 eventually stopped communicating reliably with my computer, so far the A2 still works no issues).


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

Have a look at the photo at the end of my post about this Ambit3 update, then think again about whether that's all about current issues...


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Have a look at the photo at the end of my post about this Ambit3 update, then think again about whether that's all about current issues...


Ok you're right. In any case it's great news for A3 owners and Suunto fans as well because it's unusual for a watch to get this many feature updates after it's been out 2 years plus. Especially with all the bitterness over the Ambit 1 being forgotten (except for bug fixes) a year after it came out.


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

bruceames said:


> Ok you're right. In any case it's great news for A3 owners and Suunto fans as well because it's unusual for a watch to get this many feature updates after it's been out 2 years plus. Especially with all the bitterness over the Ambit 1 being forgotten (except for bug fixes) a year after it came out.


All that bitterness over Ambit updates might have played a tiny role in way they have now handled feature updates of Ambit3. 
BTW, when it was made clear that feature updates are planned for only current generation of Ambits, Suunto also made claims about reaching HW limitations on Ambit1, I actually believe that, it was first model of a new platform after all. Still the sudden appearance of A2 and stall of A1 FW development was quite a surprise for many, me included - I had bought Ambit just few weeks before 2 was introduced. And at that time Suunto was known to keep the same models around for quite some time (i.e. Vector, Core). At least among users who had enjoyed their Suunto watches before Ambit-series and had thought Suunto-branded devices to be more like instruments and less like gadgets. So annual product cycle had never crossed my mind when I was considering to get my first Ambit and I guess I wasn't alone in this.

Regarding Ambit3, I don't think they have used all the HW potential yet and even if this feature update remains the last one, it's probably more of a business decision.

Funny how things work out - that Ambit1 purchase of mine in spring 2013 wasn't the last soon-to-be-phased-out Ambit for me, just few days before 2.4.1 FW update of Ambit3 was released, I decided to replace my A1 with A3, only this time take it as it is right now, without any expectations what it could be if indeed there will be more updates. It's still somewhere in post, yet I'm pleased all ready how things have worked out. So far ..


----------



## jimmysalvo (Apr 5, 2016)

A3 peak is just great. Super Gps accuracy and very stable platform. I don't understand only one thing, why they don't implement the much requested option to have 4 fields on the display? It must be quite simple to make...


----------



## buenosbias (Aug 18, 2016)

I ran up a mountain today following a route on my A3P and at one point got a warning that I left the route. I only got this warning once, and at the wrong time (I was perfectly on-route). When I actually missed the route later, I didn't get another warning.

Does anybody know about this function? I found nothing in the Suunto update notes.

By the way, I love the altitude profile.


----------



## ansluk (Dec 7, 2016)

I have seen this warning on a test case where the route I followed made a hairpin and turned back on itself for a brief while before turning away on it's own again. While on the segment of the route that backtracked itself the altitude profile code determined that I was going backwards on the route and the position marker on the altitude profile display started going backwards instead of forward along the route. When the route stopped backtracking itself and turned away in another direction the alt profile algorithm continued to believe that I was backtracking so the position marker in the altitude profile display kept going backwards while I was going forward along the route. Then after a while the software noticed that something was wrong, maybe because altitudes matched badly, and I got the "you are off the route" warning. After the warning the algorithm reconsidered and put my position in the altitude profile display at about the point I was on the route.


I believe the thing may be that ones position relative to the route is determined in two dimensions, latitude and longitude, while ones position in the altitude profile is determined in one dimension, distance traveled along the route. In some circumstances the position along the route and the position in the altitude profile go out of sync and the "off the route" message can show.
I initially thought that the position on the altitude profile would be determined by finding the closest point on the route from ones position in two dimensions(lat, long), but this can't be the way it's done. It seems more fool proof to me but is perhaps to expensive computationally.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

I am very happy with this new firmware(besides that I cannot disable steps)

If Suunto will ever create autolaps for Workouts steps then this watch will be almost perfect


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Guys, do you manage to sync Workouts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

buenosbias said:


> I ran up a mountain today following a route on my A3P and at one point got a warning that I left the route. I only got this warning once, and at the wrong time (I was perfectly on-route). When I actually missed the route later, I didn't get another warning.
> 
> Does anybody know about this function? I found nothing in the Suunto update notes.
> 
> By the way, I love the altitude profile.


I did an test yesterday, I draw an 1.5 km route





I deviate route to see what happens


After a while (I don't know how many meters , lets say 100 meters) I had Off Route message once , then in elevation plot (it was flat on my example) it was Off route displayed (good enough)
In other screens there is no info regarding off course



I notice something else , I actually don't know if it supposed to work in this way
When I arrived at the end (point B) automatically I got the message that I have 1.2 km until point A , but I did not chose to navigate back


----------



## jimmysalvo (Apr 5, 2016)

krazyeone said:


> Guys, do you manage to sync Workouts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Had some problem with the app...


----------



## eeun (May 31, 2012)

krazyeone said:


> Guys, do you manage to sync Workouts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, it works very well though the app seems not to finish sync but when closed and re opened it clearly has.


----------



## ibarrere (Feb 1, 2016)

Anybody notice that the step counter doesn't work while in an activity? Pretty glaring shortcoming if you ask me.

I'm one of the few who actually likes the step counter, but I went on a 20km hike today and the step count after the hike was the same as in the morning. 

Likewise, I'm not sure if this affects the calories burned calculation in the activity summary page. For example, I walked a fair amount in the city the other day and it recorded some 25,000 steps (a pretty significant overestimation, as others have reported) and said that my activity was "vigorous" and reported about 2,300 calories burned. Today, on my 20km hike, it reported a measly 1,200 calories burned, but based on my own feeling I worked a lot harder and longer today than my walk in the city. I don't have an HR monitor, which may be affecting this too.

Anybody seem similar things?


----------



## Susiec (Aug 4, 2016)

ibarrere said:


> Anybody notice that the step counter doesn't work while in an activity? Pretty glaring shortcoming if you ask me.
> 
> I'm one of the few who actually likes the step counter, but I went on a 20km hike today and the step count after the hike was the same as in the morning.
> 
> Anybody seem similar things?


Yes when I use the "trekking" activity mine doesn't count steps either. I have reported it to Suunto support, but I'm sure this is a low priority item.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Someone stated that now he has cadence on hiking , does the trekking activity has FusedSpeed available?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Susiec (Aug 4, 2016)

krazyeone said:


> Someone stated that now he has cadence on hiking , does the trekking activity has FusedSpeed available?


FusedSpeed is used with Trekking.


----------



## raducanmihai (Aug 10, 2012)

I also like steps counter, but it's way off. It overestimates with as much as 50% the number of steps taken. Useless.


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Susiec said:


> FusedSpeed is used with Trekking.


Aha so both have Fused Speed active but only Trekking has problem?

I actually don;t know what are the difference between Trekking and Hiking but can test with Hiking activity ?

This step calculation does not increase battery usage?


----------



## ibarrere (Feb 1, 2016)

It seems to be a problem with all activities. I tried with a custom unspecified sport and it still didn't increase the steps.

I sent a message to Suunto mentioning both the overestimation of steps and the non functionality in activities. We'll see what they do, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Susiec (Aug 4, 2016)

ibarrere said:


> It seems to be a problem with all activities. I tried with a custom unspecified sport and it still didn't increase the steps.
> 
> I sent a message to Suunto mentioning both the overestimation of steps and the non functionality in activities. We'll see what they do, but I don't have high hopes.


I contacted Suunto last week about this issue and got this response yesterday afternoon:

_Thank you for your patience.

Please note that the watch should take the steps taken during the exercise into consideration. However, only the sport modes such as walking and running will have this feature. To have your steps counted in step counter, please set a customized sport mode with walking/running sport type, and then sync your watch with Moveslink2._

_Please let us know if this resolves the issue. Thank you._

It seem odd that it will record steps in walking / running activity, but not when using Trekking.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Susiec said:


> I contacted Suunto last week about this issue and got this response yesterday afternoon:
> 
> _Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...


It is working for me but who knows how many steps I ran? I don't care either. 21655 steps after my run


----------



## Susiec (Aug 4, 2016)

martowl said:


> It is working for me but who knows how many steps I ran? I don't care either. 21655 steps after my run


Yes it seems to show recorded steps in walking / running activity modes only. Are you using a different sport mode?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

I was using Trail Running mode.


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

I personally think adding step counter to the flagship Suunto outdoor/mountain GPS watch was pointless.


----------



## ibarrere (Feb 1, 2016)

Susiec said:


> I contacted Suunto last week about this issue and got this response yesterday afternoon:
> 
> _Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...


Ah, OK. Well that does seem pretty silly. Why not make it apply for every step-based activity? At any rate, do you know what the implications of changing my default hiking/trekking activity to walking would be? I don't even know why Movescount has so many different activity types... Does it calculate calories burned differently between hiking/trekking/walking for example?


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt (Oct 30, 2011)

Philip Onayeti said:


> I personally think adding step counter to the flagship Suunto outdoor/mountain GPS watch was pointless.


Welcome to the club&#8230;but I don't think you were here when we had the step counter discussion aboutthe Vertical. Got me featured on DCR, but unfortunately only as "somepeople," because I said it was unnecessary, others had to argue that everydevice now counts steps, so surely top-of-line watches had to do that, as well&#8230;


----------



## HIKESOLO (May 25, 2014)

There are a ton of features on watches that I don't use...if you don't use/want the step counter, just ignore it. Very easy.


----------



## Doug.Outdoors (Dec 22, 2016)

krazyeone said:


> Guys, do you manage to sync Workouts?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have managed to use the new bluetooth and app to upload moves/workouts. But the moves arent being synched from the app to the online web page profile. Missing multiple runs from the past two weeks according to my web page based log.
Called support and they said to reboot my phone, resynch my phone and watch, and wait 15 mins. Ive done all that and multiple runs from the past two weeks, that show on the app, still arent showing on the web page.

One would think the app and web page would be accessing the same database information for our profiles and work outs, and there wouldnt be any differences between the two.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

HIKESOLO said:


> There are a ton of features on watches that I don't use...if you don't use/want the step counter, just ignore it. Very easy.


Except if you are cycling through the 3rd screen menus to see things and always have to cycle through the step counter. For example, I do check my battery charge. Now I have to cycle through a ridiculous and useless step counter. Mainly an annoyance.


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

Doug.Outdoors said:


> I have managed to use the new bluetooth and app to upload moves/workouts. But the moves arent being synched from the app to the online web page profile. Missing multiple runs from the past two weeks according to my web page based log.
> Called support and they said to reboot my phone, resynch my phone and watch, and wait 15 mins. Ive done all that and multiple runs from the past two weeks, that show on the app, still arent showing on the web page.
> 
> One would think the app and web page would be accessing the same database information for our profiles and work outs, and there wouldnt be any differences between the two.


I rarely have sync issues (twice since the A3 was released) but I use an iPhone. It might help if we had more info, they should be in sync.


----------



## Doug.Outdoors (Dec 22, 2016)

martowl said:


> I rarely have sync issues (twice since the A3 was released) but I use an iPhone. It might help if we had more info, they should be in sync.


Yes they should be, but they arent. The customer service agent on the phone says its a known issue since the update. But if user records are all being kept in a single database file accessed by either the app or web page, then it should show the same information regardless whether you are using the app or webpage to access it. Only thing I can assume is that there are duplicate user records, one for the app and the other for the website, and sometimes the two arent synching.

What more info would you want?


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

Does the Ambit 3 Peak has the ability to add two HR straps? I bought an Schosche rythm + but if I want to use normal belt, I have to pair again?


----------



## martowl (Dec 31, 2010)

krazyeone said:


> Does the Ambit 3 Peak has the ability to add two HR straps? I bought an Schosche rythm + but if I want to use normal belt, I have to pair again?


No it does not allow 2 straps but.....you can use the shortcut to quickly pair a different strap.
1. Navigate to the Pair Menu and make sure HR belt is highlighted.
2. Long press the View button to define as shortcut.
3. Put on the belt you are planning on using and when on the Time of Day screen long press View....you will be paired in seconds to the belt you are using. You don't have to remember which one was paired!

I use this to switch between the Stryd Pioneer and the Movesense Smart Belt.


----------



## j--l (Mar 22, 2012)

^excellent! I wish this feature would land on Spartan as well.


----------



## ibarrere (Feb 1, 2016)

Does anybody have a clear idea how the Ambit calculates calories burned? It seems to have changed a bit in the recent update. 

I recall before that it would not calculate any insane inputs, but I was on a flight and turned on my trekking activity to see our GPS elevation. It ended up thinking I ran 250km at about 1000km/h and burned some 10,000 calories. It still said my PTE was only 4.5 and my recovery time was 14 hours. Obviously not possible, so sort of silly that it even processed the inputs in that way.

At any rate, do the defined activities play some role in calculating calories burned or is it all based in speed/distance/etc? I.e. if I switch the activity definition from trekking to walking, does it affect the way the device calculates calories burned even if I'm still "trekking" and not "walking"?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

Yes, the activity profile plays an important role in calculating the burned calories.
And no, if you feed an activity with data of a flight, you'll get results that make no sense. What a surprise


----------



## ibarrere (Feb 1, 2016)

Right, I'm not surprised by nonsense numbers when giving bogus inputs, but I thought I remembered doing the same thing pre-update and getting a result that seemed to ignore the inhuman speeds. Maybe I'm mistaken.

Anyway, what I'm trying to find out is what sort of an impact the activity profile has on those calculations. I haven't been able to find any information, official or otherwise, that gives a rundown on how they do it. Maybe it doesn't exist, fine, just wondering if anybody knows.


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

There's of course lots of studies and information on energy consumption for different types of activities.
A 1 minute Google search gives loads of data, like this basic one:
http://library.la84.org/6oic/OlympicCurriculum/math4.pdf


----------



## bryanredneck27 (Nov 27, 2014)

My altitud is always -121.... I live in the coast right by the beach in a flat surface..... should not be then 0?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

bryanredneck27 said:


> My altitud is always -121.... I live in the coast right by the beach in a flat surface..... should not be then 0?


Since the measurement is air pressure based, it needs to be calibrated from time to time.
Read the manual for instructions how to do this


----------



## bryanredneck27 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks!! Just did both calibrations and it says -114


----------



## krazyeone (Aug 30, 2016)

bryanredneck27 said:


> Thanks!! Just did both calibrations and it says -114


what both calibration? there is only one 
What elevation should be there?


----------



## margusl (May 2, 2013)

bryanredneck27 , by any chance did you mean you set both _Altitude_ and _Sea level pressure _references? One cancels the other. 
Just set the _Alti-Baro Profile_ to _Barometer_ or _Automatic_ and set _Altitude Reference_ to 0m.

-edit-
As your other posts are in Spartan threads, you did notice that this one is about Ambit3 FW?


----------



## Egika (Nov 27, 2016)

Actually there are three ways to calibrate: set the altitude, set the pressure at sea level or Fused Alti which uses GPS averaging for an altitude setting.
In your case it makes sense to set the altitude.
Again: read the manual...


----------



## bryanredneck27 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks and sorry for posting in the wrong place


----------



## cerzet (Feb 7, 2016)

martowl said:


> No it does not allow 2 straps but.....you can use the shortcut to quickly pair a different strap.
> 1. Navigate to the Pair Menu and make sure HR belt is highlighted.
> 2. Long press the View button to define as shortcut.
> 3. Put on the belt you are planning on using and when on the Time of Day screen long press View....you will be paired in seconds to the belt you are using. You don't have to remember which one was paired!


Didn't realize this. I have 3 straps, in different locations and used to curse Suunto for the stupidity of only allowing one paired HR strap. Using a shortcut is not perfect, but so much better than before. Thank you!


----------

